# Only 1 snowbaby left.....



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Girls.

I am hoping to have my final NHS funded FET in June. The trouble is I only have 1 embryo in the deep freeze left. DH wants to use up this last funded go before paying for ICSI. I just am not that hopeful that I can rely on 1 single embryo surviving the thawing process. 
Has anyone out there been in a similar situation?

  lolli x x x


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Lolli,

Dont give up on that little embie.  I had a FET with one embie and 9 months later i gave birth to a 10lb baby boy.

Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hayley , 

Thankyou so much !!! That was just the news I was hoping I would hear. I am not going to give up on the little bub just yet then! 
Many many congrats on your beautiful, bouncing , baby boy! He sure was a good weight. My sisters 2 girls were 10lb and 11lb ! Nice chunky monkeys , thats what I say!
I have read your trying for no2 - Hoping you get there soon. Lots of luck .  
Thanks again for taking the time to reply


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello

Didnt want to read and go I havn't had FET before havn't been lucky enough to freeze but we had two this time round and im am going to have them put back sometime in the near future thought if you have a look on the thread Anyone having treatment at James Cook University Hospital a lady has just posted to me with three success stories which was nice to see.

Sending you lots of     for your journey ahead xxxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Michelle -

Thankyou !  
I will have a look at those success stories. They really help to perk you up don't they.
All the very best for your FET in the future.
Love Lolli x x x


----------



## elphie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi

I have one snowbaby left. It's a super scary place to be, feels very all or nothing.  Should be DR in April and hopefully ET early March. Trying to keep positive after all, it only takes one


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey, I had one frostie, and that little one is currently wriggling around inside as I type!  It was a slow thawer too, so it goes to show, it does only take one - keep the faith   


Lots of luck     


L xx


----------

